# Life Like 2010



## docsho

Concept camaros, Mustangs, and 4 wheelers take a look. 

http://www.walthers.com/exec/newproducts/cr/200912/Roadracing


----------



## Montoya1

What chance early 2011 they do _the other_ GoDaddy car instead 

or they could bring back the pre-cot body and do it now....


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Or, they could bring back the "M" ?????????


----------



## tjd241

*Honestly Doc....*



docsho said:


> Concept camaros, Mustangs, and 4 wheelers take a look.


Their line-up is still pretty much a yawner... and not for nuthin, but plenty of suggestions were made... 10 months worth to be exact.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=230491&highlight=lifelike  nd


----------



## Montoya1

I always thought that thread was just another wish-list, and a bit of fun. I got some stick for saying so.

Lets hope in 12 months from now we see some changes, but I have seen before, and said in the thread, how these companies seem to go out of their way to ingnore enthusiasts. A shame.


----------



## JLM Racing

Montoya1 said:


> Lets hope in 12 months from now we see some changes, but I have seen before, and said in the thread, how these companies seem to go out of their way to ingnore enthusiasts. A shame.


Not really...what you guys desire does not translate into constant sales, not enough to justify the cost of lic, other fees and production.....

Lets face it's not enough of us to generate the sales they would need..if we had the same constant numbers like they have in HO Scale Trains we would see some serious exotic stuff....


----------



## NTxSlotCars

JLM Racing said:


> Not really...what you guys desire does not translate into constant sales, not enough to justify the cost of lic, other fees and production.....
> 
> Lets face it's not enough of us to generate the sales they would need..if we had the same constant numbers like they have in HO Scale Trains we would see some serious exotic stuff....


I guess AW is just scraping by with all their muscle car licenses then? :freak:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

At least they have a few things other than NASCARS going on. If the '10 Mustang and Camaro are available outside of buying a whole set, Ill pick em up. They have Nomad bodystyles from the Snap-On set, where are the loose versions of those?

LL shoots themselves in the foot a lot by offering so many cool cars only in sets. I mean, thats fine to buy the set to get the cars if youre starting from scratch, but any car in a set should be available by itself or in a twinpak.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I got a hunch if they're selling the new railroad crossing, they will need to sell street cars for their use. I don't recall any railroad crossings at any NASCAR track. The Camaro and Mustang are a good start. Come on Walthers!!! Use some common sense!!!


----------



## tjd241

*Wasn't the point of the thread...*



JLM Racing said:


> ...what *you guys *desire does not translate into constant sales, not enough to justify the cost of lic, other fees and production.....


The criteria to contribute was not "tell us only what we want to hear... and while you're at it make sure it's a *financial homerun*"... If that was the case we probably coulda cut to the chase a heck of a lot sooner. Thankfully though, as resourceful as us HT slottards are, it did become (and remains still) a real lot of thoughtful suggestions and opinions ... shared among friends on this board. Whether they were even considered is academic at this point... It was still well worth batting around.... nd 

 We are the music makers, and we are the dreamers of dreams ... Willy Wonka


----------



## Bill Hall

Yeah, and hanging around with the Lee sisters aint gonna generate sales either... If thats "LifeLike"...I'm seriously considering suicide.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

grungerockjeepe said:


> LL shoots themselves in the foot a lot by offering so many cool cars only in sets. I mean, thats fine to buy the set to get the cars if youre starting from scratch, but any car in a set should be available by itself or in a twinpak.


Walthers may have done away with set-only cars. Except for the Snap-On Nomad set, I don't think they had any set-only cars in the last 2 years. I am positive that the entire 2009 lineup was available as singles or in a twinpack.

The first few years after the takeover was tough as there were variations floating all over the place. However, 2009 was a calm year. If they continue to release everything as singles/twins, that would be great.

I think the last non-NASCAR cars to appear as set only were the generic pickups (smash and crash), Chargers, Mustangs and Civics. And a pair of set only skateboarders. Each of these had their own set.

Joe


----------



## rusty7117

Joe - Didn't you have contact with a person in the know at Walthers? If so, when are they planning to release the NEW 2010 NASCAR COT body style... with a spoiler, NOT a wing?

Please LMK if you already have pics. I'd be interested to see exactly what has changed on the body.

Thanks.
Russ


----------



## Montoya1

Is that change confirmed? Got any pictures?


----------



## rusty7117

*Lifelike 2010 body with SPOILER!*

I've fashioned a new 2010 COT with a spoiler from a 2009 & 2008 Lifelike Nascar body. I used a clear expoxy, so some of what you see has clear to fill the holes/imperfections. LMK what you think.
Thanks.
Russ


----------



## shocker36

NASCAR is debuting the COT with the spoiler at Martinsville for sure


----------



## Grandcheapskate

rusty7117 said:


> Joe - Didn't you have contact with a person in the know at Walthers? If so, when are they planning to release the NEW 2010 NASCAR COT body style... with a spoiler, NOT a wing?
> 
> Please LMK if you already have pics. I'd be interested to see exactly what has changed on the body.
> 
> Thanks.
> Russ


My "contact" within Lifelike is actually one of the members of our board, who shall remain behind the curtain unless he chooses to reveal himself. I have had no conversations with him about the 2010 lineup.

In my last conversation with him, he indicated that his contact within Walthers has left. I don't know where this leaves him or our only direct line into Walthers. Time will tell.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## AfxToo

Well done on the spoiler mod. My guess is that the production orders are queued up far enough in advance to expect at least one round of winged cars. Maybe they will follow up with spoilered versions of the same bodies. That would be kinda of cool, as would bringing in some more of the Toyotas and fixing the chin on the Ford.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sweet!!!!! Can't wait to see the 1:1 running on a big track. :thumbsup:


----------



## rusty7117

*Lifelike Fusion with "CORRECTED" Splitter*

I corrected the Lifelike Fusion Splitter as you can see from this 2010 # 43 Best Buy Ford Fusion. Whacha think?


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome, really nice work!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

rusty7117 said:


> I corrected the Lifelike Fusion Splitter as you can see from this 2010 # 43 Best Buy Ford Fusion. Whacha think?


That looks really good but it is still hard for me to visualize without seeing it on a track. Can you shoot some pics on a track? :thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1

Both of these are new, right?


----------



## kiwidave

Where can I get those from Montoya????


----------



## Montoya1

Just been added to the Walthers site, so in due course all the usual suspects. I have also done some research on the kid powered set, what a hoot, check out the other thread....


----------



## kiwidave

Cheers Montoya.


----------



## AfxToo

Great job on the Fusion chin fix.

The new Camaro and Mustang look pretty darn good for Life-Like. The obvious question of course is ...

where's the Challenger?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


> Where can I get those from Montoya????


Hope this helps...Hope they come with the shiney's...RM
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9099

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9098


----------



## Montoya1

AfxToo said:


> Great job on the Fusion chin fix.


Agreed.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice correction and a great looking car Rusty!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Lots of detail work there!!! RM


----------



## LeeRoy98

Very nicely done!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

The Camaro looks very good.Looks to be mounted on the "M" chassis.Look at the front wheels.Maybe it a new chassis???:thumbsup:


----------



## rusty7117

*2010 Danica Patrick Lifelike with Spoiler*

For those who may be interested...

I just listed this 2010 # 7 Danica Patrick Lifelike with Spoiler.

Also 2010 # 17 Matt Kenseth CROWN ROYAL Ford Fusion COT.

Thanks.
Russ


----------



## AfxToo

rusty, your work is awesome.

Maybe it's a new chassis? Wishful thinking. More like a mule chassis for the photo shoot. I can't imagine LL would revert back to a chassis that is more expensive to produce. I would rather see Life-Like cross license the Tomy MegaG chassis and get out of the chassis business altogether. The MegaG and The LL M-chassis have a common ancestry.


----------



## Montoya1

Has anyone being able to discover what chassis LL will use in their human-powered set? In the original the cars look a bit bigger, so I assume LL will just do a re-branding exercise and not use any of their own plant, but thats just a guess...


----------



## grungerockjeepe

That camaro and mustang are MUST HAVES!!!! I agree about the need for the challenger though. Those 2 are some of the nicest LL body sculpts yet and if they do the Chally as much good, it'll be a gotta have too. *crosses fingers for a white one, a la Kowalski*


----------



## grungerockjeepe

And speaking of that front axle, I doubt the M chassis is coming back. It'd be nice if they did a few tweaks to the T that would cost nothing and would make it a LOT better piece:

1: STOP soldering in the motor tabs! This would reduce costs and allow the motor to be easily serviced and/or replaced as well as the spring plates which are notoriously prone to breaking.

2: Ditch the stub axles and drill the chassis for the straight thru front axle. Eliminates yet another breaking point that renders this chassis junk and the part for the M chassis could be mounted right up.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Doesn't Lifelike have a lifetime warranty on their slot products? I believe they used to (it was on every set box), but maybe Walther's has done away with that. I know I once broke the front wheels off a T chassis just trying to remove it from the blister pack. I called LL and got two replacement chassis sent to me.

So if you do break the front tires off, maybe you can get a replacement.

Joe


----------



## grungerockjeepe

They may well honor that, Joe. Thing is, Im a tinkerer myself. If I bust something Id rather patch it up myself than take the easy way out. But thats me. Those stub axles are still made from the flexy nylon like plastic, but it still will evenutally break. AND theres no easy way to swap on anything else wheel-wise if you want to experiment.


----------



## Montoya1

Life-Like have just updated the pages, showing quite a few of the box arts for the first time. They also confirm the human powered set is the same one as in that video that had us all laughing a couple of weeks ago, at least that is what is on the sight at the mo, so the set would in fact just be a re-badging exercise...


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Hey what about that LL Snap-On set that had the Nomads? For one, I havent seen any of that set to come up, and for two why dont they get the lead out and sell a couple of those as individual cars? Maybe one in a classic paint job, another decked out as a hotrod. Its a no brainer.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

grungerockjeepe said:


> Hey what about that LL Snap-On set that had the Nomads? For one, I havent seen any of that set to come up, and for two why dont they get the lead out and sell a couple of those as individual cars? Maybe one in a classic paint job, another decked out as a hotrod. Its a no brainer.


 You may be able to call Snap-On and buy a set if they still have them. Just be willing to shell out (I think) $110.

Joe


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Ive been looking for the cars on the Bay. I dont necessarily want the Snap-On ones, but just to have at least one LL Nomad would be cool. Anytime they do something that isnt nascar I get some interest...


----------



## roadrner

That Camaro and Mustang look much better than some of their other attempts. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I agree! The '05 Mustang wasnt bad but I hope these 2 are a sign of whats yet to come from LL. Itd be nice if they dug back to the Amrac/Rokar days and repopped some more of those bodies: The datsun Z, F-150 baja, and miami vice cars come to mind. And yes, I know they already did a pack of the MV cars. I just liked the bodies.


----------



## Montoya1

new

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9142










http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9151










http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9152


----------



## Montoya1

More


----------



## ParkRNDL

LOVE the train crossing set... I can't believe they're still getting use out of that old Thunderbird body...

--rick


----------



## Grandcheapskate

I am really getting tired of the same NASCAR cars coming out each year, the only difference being the paint scheme. Kudos to Lifelike for at least putting something out each year, but some variety (even if it was still NASCAR) would be nice.

Heck, chuck the NASCAR license (save the money) and just do a bunch of generic stockers. Just do something different.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's not a bad idea Joe. Let me add to it, just in case they're paying attention. Rather than doing the NASCAR licensed route, make up a batch of cars with cool paint schemes, and throw a well thought out decal sheet in with the cars. It would make the cars a bit more personalized, and give the kids (big and small) a taste of customizing. Make all the decals fit all the cars, and without the decals they would look like customized street cars. I don't know if water slide decals would work for the kiddies though. Clear peel and stick ones might be an option though. 

The train set up is cool!! I hope that set up does well for them! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Still and forever with the 'todded rims...'sup wit dose icky tings?


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Im glad theyre still using that T-bird bodystyle. Too bad '87 T-bird wasnt actually proportioned like LL's version. Prolly why those are on the Bay all the time as 'Mustangs'. But then again, this was a Rokar/Amrac mold....

And i FULLY agree on LL needing to do more street cars! Nascars are all well and good for the fans of stock car racing, but thats not EVERYONE. A good selection of cars you would see on the road and want to own is a good thing. The mustangs and camaros are a good move, as were the Civics since thats what younger kids and teens want and can actually buy. They need to dust off some of the old amrac/rokar bodies too. The datsun, porsche, and '84 vette still have some life in them, and the boss stang and superbird havent been used in a bit. 

Actually Bill, I kinda like LL's wheel design. Its simple but it looks pretty good. Barring the centerline styels of the CH era and the redlines hot wheels style, LL's design is a lot more well defined and molded than much of anything Tyco ever put out. But i DO wish theyd throw out some of those 6-spoke wheels like on the Pro Trackers every now and again just for some variety.


----------



## AfxToo

> I am really getting tired of the same NASCAR cars coming out each year, the only difference being the paint scheme. Kudos to Lifelike for at least putting something out each year, but some variety (even if it was still NASCAR) would be nice.


I agree. Time to clip those wings.


----------



## tjd241

all this stuff is... cool.


----------



## plymouth71

how about some vintage 80's stockers....


----------



## videojimmy

they could come up with different rims colors... the chrome rims on the t-chassis are out there, but they're semi rare. How about some black or white rims? I also like their Boss Stang. They should issue that one again in different color schemes. Same with the Porsche.


----------



## jlong

Montoya1 said:


> new


This is good news. A RR grade crossing with Power Lock track which is a good reliable table top track system if you can get the nickle silver variety on grey roadbed.

I am biased on muscle cars as AutoWorld got me back into the hobby with their vast variety of old school iron. I tend to agree that Life Like needs to get away from Nascar and focus more on old school muscle cars. The Nascar craze has pretty much fizzled. Go into the diecast section at Wallmart today and half the stuff is old school muscle cars. Maybe the Camaros and Mustangs will be big enough sellers to give them a clue.


----------



## docsho

Has anyone looked closely at the hand Crank set. It shows indy cars in that set. Now the T-chassis will not fit under the life like indy bodies, the set either has an M-chassis or possibly, a new chassis or a new indy body style. Any thoughts or if any one knows please let us know.


----------



## Montoya1

The set is not an LL product per se, so I assume they will use the cars and chassis that come with whatever set they have re-branded.

Somewhere on this forum I posted a really comical vid made by the original makers of that set, but I cannot find it now.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I don't know why they don't come out with a whole tuner line, since that is what this T chassis handles like anyways.
I liked them putting out the Hondas. Seems like it would be easier to market modern day cars.
The Tjets and the Xtractions deserve the muscle cars, it was their era.
Nowadays, with all these computerized traction control vehicles, might as well put em on a T chassis.

Wait, what am I sayin? Their gonna keep doing what they want to do.


----------



## Montoya1

The kid powered set is shown as in stock now, will anybody get one to have a gander at the cars and chassis.

The pictures suggests the same Ferrari and Renault-esque F1s as the set in this old video:


----------



## resinmonger

Life Like sets the trend in reducing carbon foot print! We may need a bigger crank for drop in neo class racing... :freak:


----------



## jlong

That's too cool. I want one for my desk at work.


----------



## Montoya1

If you get one post pictures of the cars and chassis if at all possible please.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Based on the previous photo, I'm going to guess these are 1/43rd cars. Look at the rail in the track; that's the rail used for 1/43rd. Lifelike has put out a couple battery powered 1/43rd sets in the past, so they do have the track molds.

Joe


----------



## Montoya1

As per my earlier posts LL don't make this set.


----------



## SplitPoster

Montoya1 said:


> new
> 
> http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9152


Sorry about being behind on thread reading, but I am friggen amazed at the railroad crossing picture. Everyone should recognize the loco as the same that was on the box and promo pictures of Aurora's original pre-T jet *Vibrator* railroad crossing. I am sure that's why it's there.....

The loco is an EMD F7, built from 1949-1953... they were prevalent on the rails in the early 60's, but the vast majority of surviving units are in museums or run on excursion railroads. Even the paint scheme (from the defunct railroad) dates back 50 years. I like the locomotive (at least I like well made models of it), but what a choice to put in a new slot car set!!!!!! People ask why LL make or package things the way they do, other than getting paid for putting sponsor logos on stockers, is the answer "who knows?" Or, we have a mold we can use cheap?


----------



## many slots

*Life Like Fold n Go race set*

Here are pictures of the Life Like Fold n Go cars. The bodies are about the same as the Mega G F-1 cars. The size of the wheels and braided pick ups make them look bigger. The hand cranks move a 6 volt car pretty good, but a 12 volt car won't budge. The set is made by a Chinese company Hua Dong.
Has anybody seen what othe companies are selling this set? There may be another set with Pro Rallye cars in them.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

many slots said:


> Here are pictures of the Life Like Fold n Go cars. The bodies are about the same as the Mega G F-1 cars. The size of the wheels and braided pick ups make them look bigger. The hand cranks move a 6 volt car pretty good, but a 12 volt car won't budge. The set is made by a Chinese company Hua Dong.
> Has anybody seen what othe companies are selling this set? There may be another set with Pro Rallye cars in them.


 I'm a little confused. Are these cars/sets being sold by Lifelike? Where does the Chinese company come into the picture?

Joe


----------



## many slots

The set is sold by Life Like #933-9097. Is has Life Like on the box. The race case itself has no Life Like markings, only the name of the Chinese company.


----------



## chopchange

I assume this too is an LL set?

http://www.bradfordexchange.com/pro...=2187177&SID=1288313480z9331djf1c5dtzekbiv557


----------



## Grandcheapskate

chopchange said:


> Any pictures of the cars, close up and/or turned over?
> 
> I assume this too is an LL set?
> 
> http://www.bradfordexchange.com/pro...=2187177&SID=1288313480z9331djf1c5dtzekbiv557



Gee, only $100? And look at the size of the layout!!!

You have to be kidding.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078

You have to use your imagination!!!! That's a football shaped track!!! :tongue:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Instant collectible, that will only grow in value over time.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Maybe if you think of it as a drag strip.. with a return lane??? :tongue:


----------



## scottman2007

$90.00 of that price is because its licesened by the NFL & Cowboys,LOL


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Grandcheapskate said:


> Walthers may have done away with set-only cars. Except for the Snap-On Nomad set, I don't think they had any set-only cars in the last 2 years. I am positive that the entire 2009 lineup was available as singles or in a twinpack.
> 
> The first few years after the takeover was tough as there were variations floating all over the place. However, 2009 was a calm year. If they continue to release everything as singles/twins, that would be great.
> 
> I think the last non-NASCAR cars to appear as set only were the generic pickups (smash and crash), Chargers, Mustangs and Civics. And a pair of set only skateboarders. Each of these had their own set.
> 
> Joe


 I was at a train show today and always visit with a Lifelike dealer who has mostly trains but does come with the current Lifelike stuff. It appears that I was premature in my earlier statement.

Based on what he had, there are three new sets with set only cars; a pair of generic Mustangs, a pair of generic T-Birds and a pair of off-road cars. Even at his prices (which are much lower than retail), you'd need to spend close to $300 to get the three sets (and all six cars). That's just too rich for my tastes.

On the singles, luckily I trade with him because I still have a few older Lifelike cars which are no longer available. However, Lifelike raised their prices so I needed to throw in a few dollars per car in addition to the trade. The disappointing aspect is that the six new singles and one twinpack are the same NASCAR cars as last year, just with a slightly modified deco. If I couldn't trade for them, I doubt I would continue to buy Lifelike. For the last 5-6 years, it's been the same few NASCAR cars and even a collector like myself gets tired of having a half dozen versions of a handful of cars.

Joe


----------

